# Weightloss when In LOVE



## BBWBecky (Aug 18, 2010)

Just wondering if an other BBW or SSBBW has had this happen to them..
I have a boyfriend who is an FA and while I was with him this past weekend I lost 6 lbs...
When first in love did you tend to lose weight? even though your boyfriend was a FA or BHM/


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 18, 2010)

It is a given for me in some ways but rarely noticable with my size so guess I luck out there

but when I am happy ect I do tend to crave healthier choices not all the time but mostly and falling in love is always a happy wonderful thing


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 18, 2010)

The only time I've ever lost weight when in a relationship is if I was doing it for the guy - going to the gym and working out every day because I wanted my body to become more "socially acceptable" for him. Completely the wrong reasons to do it, but I was young at the time, with not much self-confidence, and that's what I chose to do.

I should also explain, though, that I've never dated a guy who is openly an FA, largely because I haven't looked for dates in the FA community. I look for a guy who is into _me_, all of me - brain, body, personality included; who is not just attracted to my fat. If I gain or lose weight, it will make little difference to him because he loves and appreciates me for who I am. I'm not saying that a guy who is openly FA can't do those things. I've just looked for my dating partners in other places, outside the FA community, so I have little experience of dating a guy who is openly FA.

Point being, if your boyfriend loves you for _you_, all of you, your weight loss or gain shouldn't matter to him. If it does matter to him, it might be time to reflect on your relationship and decide if the importance he places on your weight is ok with you.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm that's interesting. I think I did tend to loose some weight in my last relationship though not really on purpose because my ex is a fitness/health freak (also an FA) so he really didn't have anything fattening around so I guess I just tended to eat healthier around him because it's what was there- and because I didn't want to be a total bitch and stuff my face with fattening foods in front of him when he was eating apples and make him feel bad lol. 

But if that's not the case then I think you mean your so focused on being in love that it's made you loose weight, and I DO know that feeling actually. I assume you are still in the beginning stages of your relationship? I've experienced that- those butterflies that are so strong that your not even hungry and actually forget to eat. And in a new relationship there could be some shyness about eating too much in front of them at first too. Been there also.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm the exact opposite. I'm a happy, happy, happy eater. Food is a joy and a celebration.

So, for me, heartbreak is the weight loss instigator.

If I'm depressed, anxious, broken, etc.... I can't eat for crap. 

I'm at my tiniest following a breakup.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 22, 2010)

I tend to gain weight in a relationship, regardless of whether the person is an FA or not. I think it has a lot to do with constantly going out to eat.. it's an easy date. Also, probably the comfort level of being accepted for what I look like & not having to worry. My friends refer to that as "comfort weight" which supposedly happens to a lot of girls when in a long term relationship.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 22, 2010)

I've never seen anyone around me have weight loss in love, but rather the opposite. And I've seen the gain in both men and women. When lovesick, though, is when the weight loss would start to happen. If their lover was gone for over a week somewhere or if they just split from someone would start a no-food period and they'd lose at least 10 lbs in a matter of days.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 22, 2010)

I know that the women I have dated in the past have generally lost a small amount of weight (20-30 pounds).

I also know that in times of relationship crisis it is not uncommon for both parties to gain 10-20 pounds. I remember an orgy of Domino's and sacks of chile-cheese burritos during the final months of my last significant relationship.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm a comfort eater and a lot of the times that I compulsively eat, I actually want a hug. So when I'm in a relationship and have these things, I'm less likely to comfort eat. I'm also occupied so less likely to eat 'cause I'm bored. I also admit that I'm anxious to not gain weight during a relationship and, although I'll talk about them, I do not want to expose my food issues (secret eating/binging) to a new partner. Generally I'm happier when i'm with someone, though, so do not get the urge to binge as much...I can obsess about the other person, rather than food (realise this probably isnt healthy either!). So, yeah, I tend to lose weight when i'm in lurve.


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy (Aug 27, 2010)

I actually gain lots of weight haha!
With my last relationship i gained about 40 lbs eeek! heh;]


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 27, 2010)

I do lose weight early in a relationship because all I do is think of the guy but over time I level off and either maintain or gain a little because I'm a happy eater.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, I've sometimes gained weight when I'm in a relationship, usually when we're in the happy 'new' stages and all we want to do is eat, have sex and hang out with each other. I've sometimes observed the same with friends, too.

Nothing better than a long weekend, hanging out in bed with wine, Thai take-out and a bunch of DVDs.


----------



## katherine22 (Aug 28, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Yeah, I've sometimes gained weight when I'm in a relationship, usually when we're in the happy 'new' stages and all we want to do is eat, have sex and hang out with each other. I've sometimes observed the same with friends, too.
> 
> Nothing better than a long weekend, hanging out in bed with wine, Thai take-out and a bunch of DVDs.





I have always lost weight when I have fallen in love, usually about 20 lbs., and I attributed to an increase in dopamine production due to the fun and frolicks.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 30, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> Just wondering if an other BBW or SSBBW has had this happen to them..
> I have a boyfriend who is an FA and while I was with him this past weekend I lost 6 lbs...
> When first in love did you tend to lose weight? even though your boyfriend was a FA or BHM/



It could go either way for me really depending on who I am dating. If we're going out to restaurants a lot for dates then I tend to gain wieght. If we're going out a lot to fairs, carnivals, window shopping, drives, concerts or some other thing I tend to lose a little simply because of the added activity. The activities may be relatively minor but it's still more than what I was doing before, even though we're still eating food on the run. Whatever physical effects manifest on my body they are usually temporary. Especially weight loss. :/


----------



## GTAFA (Aug 30, 2010)

I misread the thread at first glance as "weightless when in love". Isn't that what you sometimes feel? that you're floating?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 30, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> I misread the thread at first glance as "weightless when in love". Isn't that what you sometimes feel? that you're floating?


Yes, absolutely.


----------

